# Warre Hive pics if interested



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice work...Not really interested in foundationless beekeeping yet. Learning Langstroth since they do that around here! But i am very interested to know if anyone has experimented with a quilt concept on a Langstroth hive! With as many dead outs around here i hear about, some from starvation and cold. maybe it offers possibilities of survival!


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Very nice job! The quality shows a lot of potential for exerimentation with other items. The bees will appreciate it with a good harvest, I bet. Take care and have fun


----------

